

PyTables Pro liberated. Fast big data got cheaper and freer today - beagle3
http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/message.php?msg_id=27597311

======
wisty
Awesome. Note, PyTables is NOT a DB. It's good for analysis, not throughput.

Think of it as No-SQL for analysis.

